# Results are in



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm trying to type through tears, but found out today that our 13.5yr old Camden's mass came back with a diagnosis of Hemangiopericytoma. 
I'll write more later, just hard to type right now.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I am sorry to hear that. We are here for you all the way.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so so sorry! We understand, take your time ♥


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear your news....sending good thoughts and prayers for Camden and you.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So sorry to hear that


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for the diagnosis. Thinking of you and Camden......


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry! My thoughts are with you and Camden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Camden*

Praying for Camden and you. We are here for you.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this news, I am sending good energy your way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry too. Many prayers coming your way. Please know that we're here for you.... shoulders to lean or cry on and ears to listen. Hugs.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. Strength to you both...


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh no, I am so sorry.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. I understand the heartbreak. Keeping you and Camden in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

It is so very sad to receive news like this. I will be thinking about you and Camden. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so sorry to read of Camden's diagnosis. My 11 year old girl has had 2 hemangiopericytoma masses removed, both with incomplete margins, in two different locations over a nine month period. 

I know how destroyed I was when the phone call came from the hospital with the news and can only imagine your grief. I sobbed and sobbed while trying to ask questions. 

Your mind is racing right now and I want to encourage you to write down every question that comes to mind whenever you can. Also, please check out the "what to ask the vet - sticky" in the cancer section of the forum for questions you will likely want to ask. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

Hopefully you can find out the mitotic index (the number of cells in x fields that are in mitosis) of the mass as well which will give you an idea as to how quickly it's growing. As I understand it, this cancer is locally invasive into the tissue and is not as apt to spread. 

As others have said, the forum is here. If you have questions ask and our collective knowledge will be pooled for you. In the meantime, know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Such heartbreaking news. I am so sorry. Love Camden like crazy and do all the things Camden loves. Make wonderful memories.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was thinking of you last days. Very sorry to read that. You have to try the hardest, to stay positive and fight for Camden the best you can and know. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I'm just seeing this update now. I wish the news had been better. We're here for you. Sending you and Camden positive thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this news, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Camden.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Just seeing this too. My thoughts are with you and Camden


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

No words for this news - please know many will be sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry for this news. Sending positive energy and prayers for strength for you and Camden...


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and prayers for many good days.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you and Camden...I am so sorry.

Sending you love and strength.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your nice thoughts and sentiments, we really do appreciate it! I'm still sad and confused about all of this. I'm still not sure about how to handle this. I just feel like this poor little girl has been through so much. a few months ago she had what seemed like a little stroke, but may have really been vestibular syndrome with the final diagnoses as hypothyroidism; then back in April she had to have 4inches of her intestine removed after she had eaten a rock and piece of plastic that was stuck in a diverticulum, and so on and so on!! poor little girl (


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Harvey goldens said:


> Thank you all for your nice thoughts and sentiments, we really do appreciate it! I'm still sad and confused about all of this. I'm still not sure about how to handle this. I just feel like this poor little girl has been through so much. a few months ago she had what seemed like a little stroke, but may have really been vestibular syndrome with the final diagnoses as hypothyroidism; then back in April she had to have 4inches of her intestine removed after she had eaten a rock and piece of plastic that was stuck in a diverticulum, and so on and so on!! poor little girl (


Poor girl has been through a LOT  

I wanted to share my story in case it might help. My girl's a few years younger than Camden (she's 11.5) and as I mentioned she's had 2 hemangiopericytomas removed, both with incomplete margins unfortunately. 

When looking at what to do, for me, the big factors were that the mitotic index was low (1 and 3) for both tumors and the fact that she's already dealing with so much already (severe allergies, hypothroidism, 2 TPLOs in 3 years, etc). We're at a point where things are relatively stable (compared to before), so, looking at her quality of life, I couldn't justify possibly throwing things into a tailspin by taking the oral chemo route. It took me a number of months to reach a decision. The oncologists answered every question, clarified things, and explained things again and again for me. 

Just remember that you are Camden's advocate and whatever decision you make will be made with the same love and care that's brought her to 13.5.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, your girl has been through a lot. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I know how awful getting that news can be. Take care of yourself and your girl and know that we're here to support you during this time. Hugs to Camden.
Kathy & Harley


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear. We're here when you're ready to talk...or cry. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for sweet girl Camden.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just seeing this now. I'm so sorry about the diagnosis.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this. *hugs*


----------

